# Question about getting rid of drugs no longer needed??



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi there

Hope this is the right section   ?

I still have not got round to getting rid of all my un-used meds from our IVF.I have got Menopur ,Buserelin and lots of needles (not used).

So really I was just wondering where I can get rid of them safely??

Thanks for reading

Kelly x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kelly,

Just bag them up and return them to your local Pharmacy for destruction. They should accept them from you, even if they didn't supply them. Alternatively your clinic should take them back too, if they supplied them.

I'm assuming that you won't be using them for any further treatments  Congrats on your lovely family 

Maz x


----------

